# AGE when u first bought one!!!



## Alex**

following on from my last poll

So how old were ya and what model did u get?


----------



## ren

Alex** said:


> So how old were ya and what model did u get?


so 23. a skyracer, my first b and an automatic one. i love it. :-!


----------



## kiswoc

i was 20 and bought a navitimer


----------



## Alan M

32 and a Colt


----------



## SoBigItHurts

34 and bought a Super Avenger


----------



## Simon

25 mint 1 previous owner, mk1 Chronomat with gold rider tabs on mk1 pilot bracelet (pins not screws)

si


----------



## Cinq

At 39 I first bought a Navitimer, then a B-1 with UTC module :-D

I have been wanting one for about 15 years though, maybe a nice question for a third poll :roll:

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Danne

kiswoc said:


> i was 20 and bought a navitimer


Same here, but i bought my SuperOcean, one pre owner but stil in mint condition. When I am done with School (dec 2007) I`ll buy a B1 as soon as I find one and after that one a Navi or a Cosmo 

/Danne


----------



## RLSII

45 and just got my Chrono Evo 449.


----------



## Alex**

if mine arrives ontime it will be a monbrillant datora in black with ss strap and a black calf skin and deployment buckle coz im greedy

im 25 til dec hopefully next wed will come before dec


----------



## sata03

28 and got a Chrono Superocean


----------



## flyby

I was 26 and bought a Colt automatic in Hong Kong.
Got a great price on it -- really talked the AD down quite a bit. Another guy in my squadron got a SuperO (same time and place) and still wears it daily.


----------



## borntolose

i'm hoping to get a chronomat while i'm still 20 

somewhy i don't really believe i will... but you gotta believe!

what's their price nowadays?


----------



## 1884-Bob

*I was 51; bought a Chronomat in 2003*

Wow, looking at the ages of the respondees, I guess I'm technically in the "old pharte" minority.
Bob


----------



## xtreme247

21, Chronomat Evo. Black w/ silver subs. Got it about 3 1/2 weeks ago. Still gotta post some pics.


----------



## darktick

I was looking at Tags for my 31st birthday when I found my Avenger... Now I am hooked.


----------



## amnesia

I am 32, but in danger of slipping to the next category if I can't find my B-1 soon :-|


----------



## Timur

I was 27 when I got my Navitimer. it was in April 2005.


----------



## michiel

bought my 1st Aerospace in the early nineties at around 30 years old.


----------



## left of left

Alan M said:


> 32 and a Colt


32 & Colt Auto too


----------



## the big dog

I'm 26 and I just bought my first breitling; a hercules. 

But I've had "good" watches since I was 23 and started working as a contractor ;-) 

Can't believe it's taken me so long to get one though. 

My wife isn't happy though, I've got the Breitling catalogue in the bog at home and it's got all of my "I want that" watches highlighted


----------



## Alasdair B

I got my first Breitling this summer. It's a limited edition 1 of 50 Harrier B1.

I made sure I had it before I turned 30 !!!


----------



## botudi

3 months ago a GT


----------



## Don Indiano

Alasdair B said:


> I got my first Breitling this summer. It's a limited edition 1 of 50 Harrier B1.
> 
> I made sure I had it before I turned 30 !!!


Hello Alasdair! Good to see you here :-!
Enjoy the Forum....
Don


----------



## Dave E

Should be getting a pre-owned Superocean in a few weeks, just after my 35th birthday, rather looking forward to it! :-!


----------



## babahi

I got my B-1 at the age of 33. Before that I had a few Montblancs and Omegas.


----------



## msayewich

So far Im the youngest self-bought B watch owner, 19 years old. Born 1987 and proud to say. 

The watch of choice: Breitling Emergency Titanium Model Brand New


----------



## sikniss

30 and it was a chrono avenger white dial/ strap.. didn't appeal to me so two weeks later i flipped it for a black SOP/ bracelet...
that was 2 years ago and i haven't taken the SOP off my wrist yet.:-!


----------



## steelfish

32 years old and i bought a superocean steelfish xplus four days ago.


----------



## Matt V.

35 and a Navitimer Twinsixty II.

Matt


----------



## Mart61

I bought mine, a SuperOcean, on my 41st birthday, 4 years ago.


----------



## findo-400

42 when I bought the B-1.

Then the bug bit and the M-1 came along the next year.

The Yellow "E" is next.....THEN.....the WORLD!!! (Navitimer that is.)


----------



## rbt

Age 53, a Duograph.


----------



## ss74747

Scotty Age 27. Breitling B-1 Black dial with stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## Dave E

Well, I was 35 on Monday, and this arrived yesterday:










So now I'm in the club


----------



## mkell

I'm 17 and am in the process of buying a Superocean right now.


----------



## JohnR

I think somewhere late 20's when I bought my Superocean Pro.


----------



## msayewich

mkell said:


> I'm 17 and am in the process of buying a Superocean right now.


Well untill you officially buy it and show valid receipt of purchase then you don't qualify to beat me :-D


----------



## botudi

msayewich said:


> Well untill you officially buy it and show valid receipt of purchase then you don't qualify to beat me :-D


I think this is not a contest  Also a 10 years old can buy an old Breitling with 200 bucks and claim the title...................:gold


----------



## msayewich

botudi said:


> I think this is not a contest  Also a 10 years old can buy an old Breitling with 200 bucks and claim the title...................:gold


ya but not a brand new one...unless his parents are filthy rich of course.

Leave me alone I like to think its a fairly big accomplishment for one to own a Breitling watch and to be finanically able to sustain such a addiction.


----------



## botudi

msayewich said:


> ya but not a brand new one...unless his parents are filthy rich of course.
> 
> Leave me alone I like to think its a fairly big accomplishment for one to own a Breitling watch and to be finanically able to sustain such a addiction.


OKAY


----------



## bailey

Alex** said:


> following on from my last poll
> 
> So how old were ya and what model did u get?


27,just got mine 1 week ago. 24 H chronomatic,Left hand crown, Ltd Ed. Nice.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=33585&highlight=chronomatic


----------



## wbarker

I am decidedly skewing the demographics older for this question. At 63 I bought my IWC Porto and at 64 (three months after the IWC buy) I bought my new CWSLE.


----------



## G-Shock

30 and bought a SuperOcean Steelfish x plus 3 days ago


----------



## sam22

I"ll be 40 in Jan.
So i bought myself a B-1 in October
you see, i was worried that at such advanced age 
i"ll be too emotional about it
:roll: 
so i decided to buy it earlier
:-!


----------



## pengator

A beautiful used Aerospace '94 when I was {nearly} 40


----------



## Christiano

28 whenI bought one of the first Chrono SuperOcean's here, back in 2003.


----------



## Verner

Got my first one a couple of weeks back for my 40th Birthday.
Pics below, I just wish I could take quality photos like most of you guys on here......



















Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Hi, Verner. That is a GREAT first Breitling!*



Verner said:


> Got my first one a couple of weeks back for my 40th Birthday. (Emergency Mission pic below)


The EM is such an imposing and gorgeous piece! Congratulations and wear it in good health and Happy Birthday! :-! BTW, I was VERY tempted to snag one exactly like yours in San Antonio last year and missed a great deal on it. He who hesitates... :-( 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Verner

*Re: Hi, Verner. That is a GREAT first Breitling!*



O2AFAC67 said:


> The EM is such an imposing and gorgeous piece! Congratulations and wear it in good health and Happy Birthday! :-! BTW, I was VERY tempted to snag one exactly like yours in San Antonio last year and missed a great deal on it. He who hesitates... :-(
> Cheers,
> Ron


Thanks Ron,

I don't think I could have received a more welcome present.....it's fantastic.

Best wishes,

Verner


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck

*Age I bought my first Breitling...*

I bought my first, a Navi, at 19 while in Singapore. Thanks to the Navy, I have quite the addiction...(BIG watch, little #*$!, or so says my former commander...except now he wears a CA!)
-jbbb


----------



## Pascal S

I was 18, and crazy enough to blow all my savings on this Navitimer. :-!


----------



## AthensBlueG35

27, just bought a Chrono Evo two-tone rose gold two nights ago. I just have to wait a month or two for it to arrive. Does that get me in the "club"?


----------



## AmanB1

23...Just got a B1:-!


----------



## CMa

31, Navitimer 2003. Fantastic watch, bought it for Christmas :-!


----------



## mjbryant

I was 55 years old when I bought my 1st Breitling; a limited edition 18k Breitling Navitimer Olympus:

















This was followed by a Breitling for Bentley 6.75; a Navitimer Cosmonaute; a Professional B-1; and then a UTC Module for the B-1. My next Breitling will be the Navitimer Datora - thought that would happen Jan `07, but I have other priorities with twins due in July `07.


----------



## AlexanderH

B1 for my 40th Birthday. Spent all money previously on buying stuff for other people so now it's a bit of 'me' time:-! . Hoping it'll be 41st birthday for the next. Got my eye on a Blackbird.


----------



## ascully

I am 19, just bought my first new Aerospace


----------



## bricktop

I've got myself a Colt Automatic II last year, was 26 then. Now I moved on to a Chrono Avenger.


----------



## demodunc

Bought my first one today!

I'm 34 yeares old and just bought a Superocean Steelfish XL


----------



## TimeAndAgain

My first (and only so far) is a Navitimer Olympus that my wife gave me (I picked it out) for my 40th birthday. The only way I can think of ever trading it is perhaps for a gold version on my 50th birthday. MJBryant's makes me drool!

I'm also very close to pulling the trigger on a Superocean Chrono. Every time I make up my mind, I then change it, only to go through all the mental nonsense again from the other perspective. As usual, I will likely purchase it just to stop worrying about it...


----------



## Zennmaster

Just about a month ago, at the ripe old age of 36, bought my first Breitling, a Chrono-matic 24h. 

Nice piece!

-Michael


----------



## Robertus

*42, a Chrono Superocean*

   
Regards: Robertus


----------



## Seawolf69

37...avenger seawolf...of course :-d


----------



## Lou

Black dialed Colt auto, at the age of 31 

It arrived on fathers day, which was also my wedding aniversary, and my daughters christening, hence despite hardly wearing it nowadays as its too small for my wrist, i cant get rid


----------



## voodooss

21 when i bought a 6.75, followed by a "Jacob" (ugh, mistake), than i picked up 2 NHLPA SA's


----------



## U TURN

Chronomat Evolution for my 40th Birthday (2005). I love it! :-!


----------



## T. Graham

I was 32 (turned 33 the next month) when I bought my first, a beautiful new black -dialed SuperOcean. Got a sweet discount because the new ones were being advertised for WR increase to 1500 meters. My son likes it so much (promised it to him for high school graduation in 2 years) that I had to pick up a Super Avenger 2 years ago.


----------



## fenderusastrat

I had to reply to this one. I just bought my first Breitling last week, a Chrono Cockpit (pictures already posted) and I am 23 years old. Seeing all of your guys' collections just makes me want to buy 5 more Breitlings tommorow, but this post helped me put everything into perspective. It seems like the average age a poster in this forum gets their first Breitling is around 30-35, so I think I am ahead of the game. Now I just need to worry about getting 3 or 4 more before I am 30 so I wont be left behind!


----------



## SuperOcean313

I bought my superocean a month before my 24th birthday. The best purchase I have ever made.

A


----------



## gingerboy

My first is the SEB Ltd CA.

It is a birthday present of sorts as I will be 34 on the 3rd April. Wll thats what I told the wife anyway :-! .

Had to sell my Omega X-33 to part fund it but well worth it.

Paul


----------



## Brice

Hi.
I'm a newcomer here, glad to cheers you all.
I was 50 last week (April First, no kidding !), and my wife gave me a brand new Cosmo, white dialed, my first Breitling... And, well, I've been waiting for it for, saying, 40 years... It was a desire of pretty old, and - you all know - it's damn good when it comes !
Best regards.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Hi, Brice. Welcome aboard! Congratulations...*



Brice said:


> Hi.
> I'm a newcomer here, glad to cheers you all.
> I was 50 last week (April First, no kidding !), and my wife gave me a brand new Cosmo, white dialed, my first Breitling... And, well, I've been waiting for it for, saying, 40 years... It was a desire of pretty old, and - you all know - it's damn good when it comes !
> Best regards.


on your new Cosmonaute and Happy Birthday! We look forward to your participation and please post pics whenever you can. :-! Here are a few shots of my white dial Cosmo for you. ;-) 
Best Regards,
Ron


----------



## Brice

*Re: Hi, Brice. Welcome aboard! Congratulations...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> on your new Cosmonaute and Happy Birthday! We look forward to your participation and please post pics whenever you can. :-! Here are a few shots of my white dial Cosmo for you. ;-)
> Best Regards,
> Ron


Thank you, Ron.
Your Cosmo is pretty cool, black and white dressed... b-) 
Superb pics too, without these boring reflections ! I guess you use a lightbox.
By myself, I already send two pics of mine, along with memorabilias :
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44952&d=1176111249
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44953&d=1176111249
I'll send some others soon.
Best regards,
Brice


----------



## MD51

27 - Chrono Avenger (Black Dial) Rubber Strap :-!


----------



## anton.bhc

Just turned 26 last month when I purchased a Super Avenger for my birthday...

it was either that or the Bell & Ross BR01-94. It was a behemoth to put on for the first time, but now it's the (second) most beautiful watch in my collection (the first being a Ebel 1911 BTR Chrono). 

It's perfect, looks unique and is always a conversation piece. This is one I wear most of the time.


----------



## WatchguySF

JUST got my first one, a Chronomat Evolution.


----------



## helderberg

Alex** said:


> following on from my last poll
> 
> So how old were ya and what model did u get?


58 Colt Auto. pro 2.
frank


----------



## helderberg

*Re: I was 51; bought a Chronomat in 2003*



1884-Bob said:


> Wow, looking at the ages of the respondees, I guess I'm technically in the "old pharte" minority.
> Bob


I'am 58, your just a kid!
Frank


----------



## b2s

36 when I got my reissued of 1969 Navitimer Heritage, which came out in 2004. A year later got Steelfish X-Plus. Next would be either blackbird or silver windrider chrono evo or skyracer (undecided on dial color) ;-)


----------



## stamp0102

got my black dial colt auto at the ripe old age of 21. what a fantastic birthday present! i've wanted a breitling for years and am proud to be an owner. now at 22 and after year of wearing my colt, i can firmly say that i will be sporting this watch for years and years to come.


----------



## Beastmaster

I got my Breitling Navitimer last Thursday. I am 47 and had been saving for it for 3 years- but worth the wait! Will post the piccies shortly.


----------



## heja_blue

I was 23 when I purchased a Chronomat.


----------



## GMT1675

My first *Breitling* was a SS 1940s *Datora* (_I think that was the name_) with 18k rose gold cap/bezel. It was purchased in the late 1980s -- when I was in my mid-20s. Like an idiot, I sold it a few years later. That's one of several I wish were still in the watcbox.

The watch looked _kinda_ like this one from farfo.com, but in steel...


----------



## allanvalle

I was a frosh in high school when I received my only Breitling as a birthday/graduation (from grade school) gift when my family went on a cruise to the US VI. My folks got a great deal on the Chronomat GT almost 30% off MSRP, my parents bought rolexes, and my sis got an Ebel.


----------



## glimmer

I was 30, I bought an old Colt with a green face/matte pro bracelet. Sold it after a year to fund another watch...wish I had kept it.

Glimmer



Alex** said:


> following on from my last poll
> 
> So how old were ya and what model did u get?


----------



## Noddy

28, just bought a cockpit 2 days ago...... classic aviation watch that can match both my office wear and casual rocker style... gotta love it!


----------



## paddymac20

i'm 20 now but bought my B2 when i was 19. and just bought an old colt superocean automatic. B2 is my pride and joy however


----------



## helio

I was 41, when I boughted my first Breitling Chronomatic.


----------



## Alex**

just thought id add i picked up a cosmonaute on SS this month hehe very please wish i could get the champagne colour of the dial to come out, i see ron has the same isue as it comes out white, its a gorgeous watch and am very pleased


----------



## Awzm

I'm 21 and I just bought my first Breitling yesterday. It's a Montbrillant Olympus and I love it.


----------



## Portzed

40 Ca M-1


----------



## gjone

I got my first B-Ling at 39 a white dial Super Avenger 
:-! I love it!!!


----------



## trueblue40

I am 43 and got my pre-owned B1 about a month ago. Would love to add an SA.....one day!;-)


----------



## EJC

trueblue40 said:


> I am 43 and got my pre-owned B1 about a month ago. Would love to add an SA.....one day!;-)


The virus continues to spread. Another one is succumbing to the desire of wanting more Breitlings.

I think they discovered that the body entry point is the wrist.
This syndrome does not appear to occur in pocket watch users.

I think I will try to leave the plastic on the back of the case from now on to see if this action blocks access to the body by the virus.

This is diabolical.


----------



## OddE

16 years old, after making a lot more than expected during a summer job - a Chrono Shark. Worn daily since then (13 years ago). 

Still haven't had the nerve to tell my parents how expensive the Shark was, but as I had been fascinated with mechanical timepieces for quite some time, it seemed The Right Thing To Do(tm).

Intend to treat myself to a Cosmonaute or Navitimer World next time I'm in München - the AD at MUC offers substantial discounts, in addition I can deduct the German sales tax (19%), as I live outside the EU.

--
Odd Erling - Breitling Shark, Hamilton 21


----------



## ado2410

trueblue40 said:


> I am 43 and got my pre-owned B1 about a month ago. Would love to add an SA.....one day!;-)


Purchased Emergency Mission (blue dial with blue bracelet) at age of 32...


----------



## Palantas

I bought my first Breitling, a Chrono Superocean, last year when I was 23. It seems this piece is a popular choice as a first watch for the mid-20s crowd.










Over the summer, I bought a Superocean, so now I don't have to wear blue all the time.  I like the Superocean's military appearance. It looks rugged and professional in a uniform.










These aren't the best pictures. In taking these, I found I couldn't use a flash, as it tends to wash out the dial. I'm guessing the key to getting good photos is bright ambient light.


----------



## TommyV

51 and I bought a gold and steel Cosmonaute hand wound with no date and still love it to bits!!!!


----------



## crp6

24, I just bought an Emergency Mission


----------



## movement

I bought my first breitling a week ago for my 13th birthday it is a Colt auto


----------



## DanielG

41, I just got a Colt :-!


----------



## jdo

24, navitimer world


----------



## dbluefish

Damn bunch of kids! lol

Well technically, I was 67 when i got my Colt Auto but few days later, the 17th, I turned 68 so I guess my first was at 67.98 or so! lol

paul (crmdgn on my bike's licence plate!):-d


----------



## rmclain3

Wow, that 13yo makes me feel pretty lame! I'm 45 and just got my first Breitling, the Colt Automatic. Oh, but I also have a Colt Commander .45 semi-automatic pistol. I bet he doesn't have one of those!!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rmclain3 said:


> Wow, that 13yo makes me feel pretty lame! I'm 45 and just got my first Breitling, the Colt Automatic.


Hmmmm... :think: relative to this thread, you make a point with those statements.


rmclain3 said:


> Oh, but I also have a Colt Commander .45 semi-automatic pistol. I bet he doesn't have one of those!!


:-s:--|:-x Relative to this thread, I'm having difficulty understanding either one of those statements, *especially* the last one... <| :rodekaart


----------



## DanielG

Oh, bought the second one about a month after the first |>
(and I have a couple 1911s, a Sig and various Glocks :-!)


----------



## Willith

28 and I bought an Aerospace on a pro bracelet from an AD in Dubai. :-! I still own it, this was my first "high end" watch. ;-)


----------



## Rodriguez

I was 31, and found myself a 1965 Navitimer that I ended up returning because I thought something didn't look right, jajaja. Do I regret it. I found out later looking at web pictures it was the real thing.


----------



## bnewbie

Rodriguez said:


> I was 31, and found myself a 1965 Navitimer that I ended up returning because I thought something didn't look right, jajaja. Do I regret it. I found out later looking at web pictures it was the real thing.


o|


----------



## heynicewatch

I JUST made it to my range. I was 25 last year when I bought the Chrono Avenger... actually, my wife bought it for me as my wedding gift.


----------



## bomax709

i was 20 when i got my Colt auto. and i think its a pretty good watch.


----------



## Clem

I was 30 when I bought my blue dialed Super Avenger. Had my sis-in-law (who works on a cruise ship) pick it up for me it for me in St. Maarten because of short global supply (or so AD's claim....) Took official possession of it from her at the buffet on the cruise ship the day we boarded.


----------



## esdonkeyboy

I was 31 and i bought a Navitimer Olympus on a bracelet.:-!


----------



## tommyscustomcycle

41 years young, bought my first breitling, the Super Avenger! 2008, black with silver sub dials.

I have had many replica rolexes and breitlings but felt like a poseur and a fake. I got a replica of the Super Avenger before buying the real thing to make sure I liked the size and weight. It broke within the first 2 months and I only wore it occaisionally. 
I only wear the real thing now and when I get a compliment i can feel good about it. When someone asks if it is real, I tell them that is between me and my jeweler. If the person knows that authentic watches are found at a jeweler, he will know. If he doesn't so what.

Now like the rest of you, I am hooked on these fine watches and want more of them. :-! My wife has other thoughts- o|


----------



## JackPrime1

33 White face Super Avenger..............AWESOME WATCH


----------



## Jonmurgie

31 and just taken delivery of a SuperOcean... nice these Breitlings!


----------



## palls

I was 22 and bought a Supper Ocean Professional (Yellow face)

I had to sell it for personal reasons, but now I am 30 and my wife bought me a Steel Fish. LOVE IT


----------



## VillageIdiot

I got my first, a Chrono Colt Quartz (my wrist was too ickle for any other Breitling!), at the age of 17. I added to the "collection" with a Navitimer on Monday, now all grown up at age 24. ;-)


----------



## Anthrax1

I was 45 and got a SuperOcean.


----------



## Guest

25 and I just got My first SA on 2/21/08. I Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allconf060708

Alex** said:


> following on from my last poll
> 
> So how old were ya and what model did u get?


I'm 17. Just got an aerospace...:roll:


----------



## srmdalt

dawson2k5 said:


> 18 when i got mine
> Just realised im the youngest WAHOOOOO.
> 18ct solid gold Breitling Blue angels limited edition of 1000.
> black alligator strap with gold buckle.
> Purchased on the 12th of june for £3,000.00 ($6,200.00)
> Great watch original price as new was £10,000.00 ($20,500.00)


Nice. Did you purchase that preowned?

I'm 42, and probably about to get my 1st: SS/black cockpit.


----------



## srmdalt

Noddy said:


> 28, just bought a cockpit 2 days ago...... classic aviation watch that can match both my office wear and casual rocker style... gotta love it!


What style/color cockpit you get? I'm thinking about one myself.


----------



## Spacer

22 and got a grey face aerospace. Just turned 26 and ordered a new E. Wanting a Breitling is contageous!


----------



## JimBeam

32 and picked up this beauty yesterday.










The disease is spreading; I see a B1 in my future.


----------



## p3l3r

23
super ocean steelfish


----------



## Jim Fabanich

I purchased my first Breitling, A Crosswind Special, in Main, in 2002. This one of the watches that I really wish I had kept!


----------



## teski

Just bought my first...Still waiting for it to arrive at my AD. Black dial Datora with the steel bracelet. I'm 34.


----------

